# CRC Exam



## k.cotropia@sbcglobal.net (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anyone taken the exam?   What was your experience?


----------



## cherene (Jun 13, 2015)

Getting ready to take it in just a couple of hours, will let you know!  Funny I had asked this same question without any response.


----------



## cherene (Jun 13, 2015)

Took the CRC Exam this morning.  It was exactly what they covered in the training.  Of course you never really know how it was until you get the results back.


----------



## Jennifer Manning (May 11, 2016)

*CRC exam*

How long did it take for you to receive your results?  Took mine this past weekend and I am so nervous and very anxious waiting for the results.


----------



## SarahEFox (May 11, 2016)

I took mine on 4/30 and got my results today.


----------



## pashirley (May 16, 2016)

*CRC exam*

Can someone who recently took the CRC provide some feedback?  The difficulty level and the areas that should be focused on when preparing to take.  I noticed recently that several coding jobs are asking for this designation.


----------



## mklosin (May 3, 2017)

A lot of theoretical questions especially regarding Risk Adjustment models and Documentation improvements. I found it much easier in terms of time management compared to CPC as  not that many coding scenarios. I felt I was very well prepared before the exam. Not entirely sure I am so optimistic after. Waiting for results. I studied thoroughly all the materials from AAPC CRC preparation course and did very well on the course exam but not sure if that was enough


----------



## crainee@aol.com (Nov 15, 2017)

*clr*

I have taken it twice and failed.  Second time I was two points from passing.  It is long and there are some long coding questions.  A lot of compliance and regulation questions.  Covers almost everything except definitions.


----------



## momo2 (Apr 27, 2018)

Were there any anatomy or medical terminology questions?


----------



## amgrubb1 (Oct 18, 2022)

What is the time limit on the CRC exam with the new revised 100 questions?


----------



## sls314 (Oct 18, 2022)

amgrubb1 said:


> What is the time limit on the CRC exam with the new revised 100 questions?



All AAPC certification exams are now 4 hours.

You can see the specifics of the CRC exam at the link below - it lists the time, total number of questions, and the number of questions for each topic.



			https://www.aapc.com/certification/crc/


----------

